# What's Your best sausage/beans recipe



## Quizzie (May 16, 2006)

Tonight was an easy night for us. We had a big pot of sausage and Pinto beans with Buttered sweet cornbread. It was filling and wholesome. Do you have a favorite recipe that you would like to share?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2006)

I got gas just from reading this thread.


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

As a matter of fact I do.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/rec-tuscan-style-sausage-white-bean-soup-6544.html?highlight=white+bean+soup


----------



## Quizzie (May 16, 2006)

L.O.L. MYLEGSBIG... You are funny tonight. Beans have never affected me in a manner you are acustomed to. Now, come on you are from here. I know you have a non gaseous recipe for us. L.O.L.


----------



## Quizzie (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Middie... that sounds good.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2006)

lol quiz, i dont eat beans-sausage dishes just doesnt sound good to me
just checkin on threads saw a fellow houstonian and thought i'd drop by


----------



## auntdot (May 16, 2006)

Cassoulet.

Are many variations.  Usually use Julia's, often with a few variations, but there are many other more simple approaches.

Course also like to saute some onions and kielbasa-type susage.  Add some cans of pork and beans, or other beans, a tad of liquid smoke (OK, rarely use it but find it helps here), some brown sugar, a bit of vinegar, maybe some dry mustard, a tad of hot sauce, maybe some catsup, and I don't know what else, I never make it the same way twice.

And here is a really simple one:

Jeannie's Beanies

2 cans Ranch Style Beans
 
2 Tsp. Chili Powder (or to taste), or hot chili sauce
 
12 oz Longhorn Cheese shredded (you can use more)
 
2 Tbs minced onion (you can use more)
 
2-3 handfuls of Fritos
 
Mix, place in casseroles dish 
 
Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes
 
Very simple, but it seems to work.


----------



## Gretchen (May 17, 2006)

You can get a 15 bean mix that makes a wonderful sort of minestrone. Soak the beans, add some celery and onion and a can of tomatoes. Season with herbs.  Cook until the beans are tender or near tender. Add cut up smoked sausage and finish.  I have gotten a pressure cooker which makes this a 20 minute meal.
Another really good dish to include sausage in is split pea or lentil soups.


----------



## Robo410 (May 17, 2006)

Italian Sausage Chowder

dice onion, fennel, garlic, saute in evoo
slice zucchini, mushrooms
several canns of beans (or go fresh or dried) red and white kidneys for example
broth of tomato juice and veg broth or V8
sweet and hot Italian sausage, sliced and browned
baby spinach
favorite pasta 1/2 cooked in salted water
basil and ground fennel seed, salt (maybe) and pepper (black and red)

bring together in stages for simmering
sauted veggies, broths and juice, herbs, sausage, raw veggies, pasta

serve in bowls with crusty toasted bread rubbed with garlilc
sprinkle parmesan cheese wherever you like it


----------



## Constance (May 17, 2006)

How about red beans and rice?

http://www.cajun-recipes.com/html/jambalaya/40981.htm

Gretchen, I make my minestrone the way you do, with the addition of chicken, carrots, a few potatoes, Italian green beans, cabbage, broken spaghetti, then finish it off with pesto. I serve it with a bit of grated parmesan on top.

When I start throwing things in my big soup pot, I can't seem to stop until it's filled up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 17, 2006)

I love beans of all types.  But my favorites have to be Baked Beans in a sauce comprised of mollases and Splenda, with onion, yellow mustard, and a good ham hock cooked in it until all of the collagen is dissoved.  I love just a great quality hot dog heated with the beans.

Now take those baked beans and replace the Splenda and mollases with Maple Syrup and you have something very special, not necessarily better or worse, but more luxurious and deliscous.

I'm also a sucker for Van Camp's pork & beans with hot dogs.

Polish sausage and keilbassa also work with the beans as well.

Beans soup is right up there on my list of favorites.

Refried beans are so versatile, and can be a vehicle for other flavors.  Gotta acknowledge them on this post.

Kidney beans belong in chili, and taco salad.  That's just one of the natural laws of the universe. 

Chick peas in three bean salad, how can you go wrong with that.

Four bean salad is even better, with green and yellow-wax beans, chik peas,  and kidney beans.

And the list could go on and on. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Always Hungry (May 17, 2006)

There is a fantastic Brazilian restaurant right down the street, here in W. HOllywood, that makes amazing black beans. They season them so well and pair them up with rice and fried plantains. Of course, the grilled Mahi-Mahi that goes with it is exquisite too.


----------



## RDG (May 17, 2006)

Brown in some oil and butter the sausages, with rosemarin and fennel seeds, and add some white wine. Let it dry. Add a can of white tuscan beans, or the brown ones (we call them "borlotti"), after leaving off their water. Squeeze about a third of them with a fork. Add some tomatoe pulp (two-three spoons for 300 gr of sausages). Wet with an half glass of meat broth, and let it cook gently, till broth has finished. Some pepper, if you like.....


----------



## Robo410 (May 17, 2006)

ALways: those Brazillian black beans,,,fejuoada...so good!  
Goodweed--I'm a bean freak too...
RDG--going to give your recipe a try...sounds tasty!


----------



## IcyMist (May 18, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I do.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/rec-tuscan-style-sausage-white-bean-soup-6544.html?highlight=white+bean+soup


 
Middie, how many people does the soup feed?  2?  Am planning on putting this on my list to make during winter and would like to make for whole family.  Sounds sooooooo good.


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Middie, how many people does the soup feed? 2? Am planning on putting this on my list to make during winter and would like to make for whole family. Sounds sooooooo good.


 
This contribution of middie's is sooooooooooo good, if you want a testimonial.  Coudn't tell you for sure how many people it feeds, but the three of us eat every bit of it.


----------



## JGDean (May 19, 2006)

*Gas*

A pinch of Epazote can reduce gas problems if added near th end of cooking beans.


----------



## kimbaby (May 19, 2006)

I just liketo get dry beans any kind really cook like package say to... and add some cut up smoked sausage... it gives it a very nice flavor...
I also like to cut up an onion and add to the mixture...


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 19, 2006)

One of my summer staples is a bean salad using one can each of any combination of beans (garbanzo, red kidney, cannelini, black, etc.), rinsed & drained, mixed with chopped red onion, chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley, minced garlic, feta cheese, extra-virgin olive oil, & red wine vinegar.  I try to always have a bowl of this in the fridge for a quick snack, side, or lunch.

Cassoulet is also our traditional New Year's Day dish, made with white beans, turkey Andouille sausage, chunks of chicken stewed in white wine, & leftovers from the Xmas Day roast goose.

Refried beans accompany nearly every Mexican dish I make, of course, & chili wouldn't be chili without red kidney beans.


----------



## Quizzie (May 19, 2006)

GOODWEED of the north; Your baked beans sound great... I am going to try them this sunday with some grilled country style ribs. Love your name!


----------

